# Java - Speicherverbrauch



## flashray (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Reminder, eine Erinnerungsprogramm schreiben, welches sowohl akustische als auch optische Signale zu bestimmten Zeiten geben soll. Das ist auch nicht das Problem.
Mein zweites Anliegen ist, das das Programm wenig Ressourcen verbrauchen soll. Deswegen wird das Programm aus zwei Teilen bestehen. Einer der immer aktiv ist, und der andere für Konfigurationen welcher bei Bedarf aufgerufen wird.  Das stellt auch kein Problem dar.
Nun habe ich angefangen den Teil welcher immer aktiv sein wird zu programmieren. Wenn ich beispielsweise nur einen JLabel auf einen JWindow setze und ein bisschen Text anzeige verbraucht das Programm schon knapp 15MB Ram.
Habs dann statt mit Swing mit awt probiert. Das sind dann ca. 14MB.

Was würdet ihr vorschlagen, wie könnte ich den Speicherverbrauch noch weiter drosseln. Oder ist die einzige Lösung statt Java eine C-Sprache zu verwenden.

VG Erdal


----------



## schnuffie (10. Oktober 2005)

Gegenüber dem, was sich XP rausnimmt, sind 15MB verschwindend gering... 

Natürlich verbrauchen grafische Elemente relativ viel Speicher. 

Gelegentlich könnte ein Minibild (geringer Auflösung) mit der entsprechenden Info weniger Speicher verbrauchen - einfach mal testen.

Die wenigsten Resourcen benötigt die Kommandozeilenausgabe.


----------



## flashray (12. Oktober 2005)

Danke Schnuffie,

so wie das aussieht muss ich mit dem hohen Speicherverbrauch von JVM leben. Das XP an sich viel verbraucht ist mir klar. Mein Anliegen war, wenn ich mit Java etwas Programmiere, und es gibt ein vergleichbares Programm welches in einer anderen sprache implementiert wurde. Dann wäre es eventuell ein wichtiges Kriterium für den Benutzer sich für den mit  geringerem Speicherverbrauch zu entscheiden.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit SWT aus. Ist das nur wegen der Optik gedacht? Das Programme so aussehen wie "native" Programme. Oder ist SWT auch Ressourcenschonend?

Eine andere alternative wäre doch den GNU Compiler for the Java Programming Language zu verwenden. Da nach der entsprechenden Compilierung mit GCJ keine JVM mehr nötig ist, müsste doch der Speicherverbrauch deutlich sinken. Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen gehabt? Ist das zu empfehlen?

VG Erdal


----------

